# Sno cap



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been building a model of a local hangout called the Sno cap drive in,it's been around for 60 years,quite a challange ,almost finished but this is the progress so far.. Well I don't know what's changed since I was here last but I see no options to let me post pictures anymore.whats up? Matter of fact it won't even let me open my notifications either.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

There have been some issues with the recent server cloud migration and https format change.

What internet program are you using - microsoft, firefox, chrome, etc?

One change that that clears up many issues is to delete any old favorites links and replacing them with new ones.

As to photo image hosting are you not seeing the manage attachments button in the advanced view, the drop and drag sections or something else?

Are you not seeing any notifications or just one of the types? (My likes dont always load and I have to click on one of the recieved or given numbers.)

:lurk5:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I sincerely don't mean to hijack Bucwheat's thread, but could those issues be the reason my avatars keep disappearing?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I usually go back and edit out the help portions from these threads or end up moving them to that section when possible.

@Zombie_61 are you not seeing your avatar or does the file actually go away? (I can see what looks like a brown paper bag with eyes.)

It seems to be mostly issues related to images, but only about a 1/2 dozen people have reported them so far.

Is anyone else noticing issues? Please post them in this thread if you are. VS_Adm is working from there to review issues.

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/361-...section/584301-important-security-update.html


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> ...@Zombie_61 are you not seeing your avatar or does the file actually go away? (I can see what looks like a brown paper bag with eyes.)...


My original avatar disappeared on July 2nd or 3rd, and attempts to upload a new one failed. I chose that "brown paper bag with eyes" from the "stock" avatars (most of which have disappeared as well), but currently I'm only seeing a placeholder link that says "Zombie_61's Avatar", and when I click on it it takes me to my profile page.  I did send a message about it last week through the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of the page, but didn't receive a response.

*Edit:* I followed your suggestion and replaced my previously bookmarked link to Hobby Talk with the new one, and that seems to have solved the problem for now. Thank you!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is the completed Sno Cap drive in,as usual I can't post more than on pic


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

One more


----------

